# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  SENTENCIA DEL TRIBUNAL CONSTITUCIONAL SOBRE LA APLICACION DE LAS NORMAS EN EL TIEMPO

## wgalloso

JURISPRUDENCIA SISTEMATIZADA 
TRIBUNAL CONSTITUCIONAL
Sentencias Normativas  *Sentencia* 0002-2006-PI/TC  *Caso* Aplicación de la norma tributaria en el tiempo  *Fecha de publicación* 08/08/2007  *Norma cuestionada* Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.° 28647, que precisa el ámbito de aplicación temporal del Decreto Legislativo N.° 953.  *Temas relevantes* *Agentes de retención y percepción en el Estado Social y Democrático de Derecho*
En el Estado Social y Democrático de Derecho la tributación se basa en el _principio de solidaridad_, que se encuentra recogido implícitamente en el artículo 43º de la Constitución, en virtud del cual la figura impositiva se flexibiliza y adapta a las necesidades sociales, pues a través de ésta el Estado logrará sus fines. En esta clase de Estado el deber de contribuir al sostenimiento de los gastos públicos no está vinculado únicamente al deber de pagar tributos sino también a los deberes de colaboración con la Administración Tributaria, orientados a conseguir la participación igualitaria en el soporte de las cargas públicas.
La _retención_ ocurre cuando un sujeto que adquiere un bien o servicio extrae cierto monto del precio que debe cancelar. Dicha suma retenida debe ser entregada al fisco para su aplicación al pago de cierto tributo cuyo contribuyente es el proveedor del bien o servicio.
La _percepción_ se produce cuando un sujeto que vende bienes o presta servicios incluye en el precio por cobrar un determinado tributo que es de cargo del cliente. Este tributo percibido debe ser entregado al fisco, por cuenta del contribuyente.
El _responsable solidario_ es aquel sujeto que sin tener la condición de contribuyente debe cumplir con la prestación tributaria atribuida a éste por un imperativo legal si su cumplimiento es requerido por el acreedor tributario. Esta responsabilidad surge en razón de ciertos factores de conexión con el contribuyente o como un mecanismo sancionatorio.  *Aplicación de las normas en el tiempo (principio de irretroactividad de las normas)                                                                * 
En nuestro ordenamiento jurídico existen límites, tanto constitucionales como legales, para la aplicación de las normas. Respecto de los límites constitucionales, tenemos los artículos 103º y 109º de la Ley Fundamental. La vigencia de las normas tributarias también se regula por el artículo X del Título Preliminar del Código Tributario
Conforme a ello, es posible inferir que, como regla, las normas rigen a partir del momento de su entrada en vigencia y carecen de efectos retroactivos. El Tribunal señala que nuestro ordenamiento adopta la teoría de los hechos cumplidos (excepto en materia penal cuando favorece al reo), de modo que para aplicar una norma tributaria en el tiempo debe considerarse esta teoría y, consecuentemente, el principio de aplicación inmediata de las normas. *Aplicación en el tiempo del Decreto Legislativo N.º 953 a la luz de las Resoluciones del Tribunal Fiscal*
El Decreto Legislativo Nº. 953, que modificó el artículo 18.2 del Código Tributario, fue publicado el 5 de febrero de 2004 y entró en vigencia al día siguiente de su publicación. La modificatoria introducida por este Decreto Legislativo fue materia de análisis por parte del Tribunal Fiscal, emitiendo al respecto dos resoluciones de observancia obligatoria.
Primero, la RTF N.º  09050-5-2004, de 19 de noviembre, es un precedente de observancia obligatoria que sólo se limita a reconocer que nuestro ordenamiento jurídico ha recogido el principio de la aplicación inmediata de la norma (artículo 103º de la Constitución). Resulta, por ello, evidente que cuando entra en vigencia la modificatoria introducida por el Decreto Legislativo N.º 953, la relación jurídica surgida en virtud del artículo 18.2 del Código Tributario, en determinados casos, no se había consumado; pues mientras no se hubiera declarado la prescripción a solicitud del deudor tributario (prescripción a la que estaba sujeta dicha responsabilidad solidaria surgida a la luz del mencionado Código), o se hubiera extinguido la obligación tributaria, los agentes de retención o percepción omisos continuaban siendo responsables solidarios.
Por otro lado, por lo que se refiere a la Resolución del Tribunal Fiscal N.º 07646-4-2005, de 14 de diciembre, el criterio de observancia obligatoria que contiene dicha Resolución no está relacionado con el tema materia de análisis. Por lo que debe entenderse que el cambio de criterio producido se debe, no a la Resolución N.º 07646-4-2005 en sí, sino a la entrada en vigencia de la Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.º 28647, pues la Resolución _sub exámine_ sólo se limita a recoger, en uno de sus considerandos, el contenido de esta Disposición Transitoria Única.
Es decir, el cambio de criterio a que hace referencia la parte demandada, está basado en la aplicación de la Disposición Transitoria Única introducida por la Ley N.º 28647, la cual no fue materia de control difuso por parte del Tribunal Fiscal, porque de manera casi general este ente colegiado no lo aplicaba, situación que en la actualidad ha variado con la publicación del precedente vinculante STC 03741-2004-AA/TC y su resolución aclaratoria.
Lo expuesto precedentemente obliga a este Tribunal a emitir pronunciamiento sobre la verdadera naturaleza de la Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.º 28647. *Normas interpretativas en materia tributaria* _i) Contenido de una norma interpretativa_
Las normas interpretativas son aquellas que declaran o fijan el sentido de una norma dictada con anterioridad y se reconocen porque, al promulgarlas el Legislador, generalmente, utiliza palabras como interprétese, aclárese o precísese.
De acuerdo, al artículo 102.1 de la Constitución, corresponde al Congreso interpretar una norma anterior mediante una norma nueva, a cuyo efecto debe seguir el procedimiento parlamentario exigido para la norma interpretada en materia de iniciativa, quórum de votación, publicación, etc. _ii) Elementos que identifican el contenido de una norma interpretativa_
Como no es suficiente que una norma se autodefina como interpretativa para que realmente lo sea, el Tribunal Constitucional considerada pertinente adoptar tres requisitos que deben satisfacer dicha clase de normas:
Primero, debe referirse expresamente a una norma legal anterior. Segundo, debe fijar el sentido de dicha norma anterior enunciando uno de los múltiples significados plausibles de la norma interpretada, el cual pasa, por decisión del propio legislador, a ser el significado auténtico que excluye las demás interpretaciones de la norma anterior.  Tercero, no debe agregarle a  la norma interpretada un contenido que no estuviera comprendido dentro de su ámbito material. _iii) La Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.º 28647_
La Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.º 28647, publicada el 11 de diciembre de 2005, ha sido incorporada en nuestro sistema jurídico como si fuera una norma interpretativa tributaria que, al igual que cualquier otra norma interpretativa, rige desde la entrada en vigencia de la norma interpretada, que, en este caso, sería desde la entrada en vigencia del Decreto Legislativo N.° 953.
En primer lugar, cabe indicar que la Disposición materia de análisis sí ha cumplido el primer requisito para ser considerada norma interpretativa, en tanto identifica clara y específicamente cuál es la norma anterior que interpreta (artículo 18.2 del Código Tributario modificado por el  Decreto Legislativo N.º 953).
Sin embargo, no satisface el segundo requisito necesario para configurarse como norma interpretativa, pues la Disposición no interpreta un aspecto ambiguo del artículo 18.2 del Código Tributario modificado por el Decreto Legislativo N.º 953, toda vez que la aplicación de esta nueva regulación se da de manera inmediata a las consecuencias de las relaciones o situaciones jurídicas aún vigentes, aunque éstas hayan nacido con la normatividad anterior, siempre y cuando no se encuentren consumadas. Por lo tanto, no existe oscuridad que aclarar ni justificación para emitir esta supuesta norma interpretativa, más aún si se considera que la Administración Pública (a través de la Resolución del Tribunal Fiscal Nº.  09050-5-2004) ya había emitido pronunciamiento sobre la aplicación inmediata del Decreto Legislativo N.° 953, en un sentido que resultaba acorde con el ordenamiento jurídico constitucional y que no empeoraba la situación de los contribuyentes.
Esta Disposición Transitoria Única tampoco cumple el tercer requisito exigido, pues esta Disposición no exhibe carácter declarativo, toda vez que modifica el ámbito de aplicación temporal del Decreto Legislativo N.º 953.
Esta limitación o restricción en el ámbito de la aplicación temporal del Decreto Legislativo N.° 953, efectuada por la Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley Nº. 28647, convierte en inaplicable al mencionado Decreto. En este mismo sentido, otro efecto nocivo que estaría produciendo la Disposición cuestionada sería la ultraactividad del Código Tributario, al pretender que a las omisiones acaecidas bajo su régimen, cuya responsabilidad solidaria aún estuviera en proceso de desarrollo no consumada, al momento de entrar en vigor el Decreto Legislativo N.º 953, se le continuara aplicando lo establecido por dicho cuerpo normativo (sujeción de la responsabilidad solidaria a plazos prescriptorios), y no de manera inmediata lo dispuesto por el Decreto Legislativo (sujeción de la responsabilidad solidaria a un plazo de caducidad). *Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.º 28647 y el principio de legalidad*
En materia tributaria, el principio de legalidad significa que la potestad tributaria del Estado debe someterse a la Constitución y no sólo a las leyes.
Corresponde analizar si la Disposición cuestionada respeta los parámetros consagrados por dicho principio. Previamente, es necesario indicar que la obligación de retener o percibir a la que están obligados los agentes de retención o percepción, cuya omisión genera responsabilidad solidaria, constituye un deber de colaboración que contraen los administrados frente a la Administración Tributaria. Este deber de colaboración, al formar parte de la potestad tributaria del Estado, tiene que estar, indudablemente, delimitado por los principios tributarios establecidos en nuestra Constitución.
Fluye de autos que la aplicación retroactiva de la Disposición Transitoria Única de la Ley N.º 28647 contraviene no sólo el principio de irretroactividad de las normas consagrado en los artículos 103º y 109º de nuestra Constitución, y en el artículo X del Título Preliminar del Código Tributario, sino también el principio de legalidad. Esta violación del principio de irretroactividad de las normas y, consecuentemente, del principio de legalidad previsto en el artículo 74 de la Constitución, obliga a este Tribunal a declarar la inconstitucionalidad de la norma sometida a enjuiciamiento.     Temas similares: Artículo: Solicitudes de restitución de drawback enviadas por Internet se atienden en menor tiempo Artículo: Minag culminará este fin de semana informe sobre aplicación de moratoria a uso de transgénicos Tribunal Constitucional admite demanda de inconstitucionalidad de la Ley de Aguas CCL considera que suspensión de normas sobre Amazonía permitirá encontrar solución consensuada Cumbre indígena plantea crear Tribunal de Justicia de Cambio Climático

----------

